# Morning routine to a chef student



## seb96 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey

I'm from Denmark and working at a nice fish restaurant in Copenhagen.
Right now i'm on the section with "garnish" to the main courses and such. A big section and takes a lot of energy.

I wanna know what you guys do in the morning ?

*Me; *
I'm waking up 20-30 min before going out of the door.
Mon-thursday i'm meeting at 11am. In weekend it's 10am.

I start with cleaning my face, cream on it (pimples), clothes on, then eat a little something and get shoes on and such.

Fast and "easy" wake up.

But i always feel tired in the morning and i just want to learn waking up fresh and energyfull for a long day.
I have been a chef student in 7 months now.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

seb96 said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm from Denmark and working at a nice fish restaurant in Copenhagen.
> Right now i'm on the section with "garnish" to the main courses and such. A big section and takes a lot of energy.
> ...


You need to wake up earlier, shower and coffee. If you don't drink coffee now is the time to learn. Coffee is your friend.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

... And keep eating a little something something as the day goes on to curb the caffeine/acid. A little food will keep you going.

... And don't forget to shave and brush your teeth!


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

I ussually have a 45 to 60 minute morning routine, wake up, stretch abit, shower, shave, eat something small fast and light (like avacado on toast). Drink maybe a half gallon of water throughout the routine. Don't do coffee, if I do its when I get to work, black on ice in a 16oz cup downed chased with water with alot of lemon juice. Have 3 hours before service, plenty of time to eat a few light snacks and wake up for real.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I get to my kitchen by 545am. Im up at 4. Walk the dog, drink a cuppa and take one togo, 25 min drive into göteborg. Give your self some time to wake up and get moving.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Your young, all kids your age are tired. It gets easier.


----------

